# South of Wrexham, near Chirkw



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

So I'm off for a flying visit for two days with the Mrs! Can anyone recommend any coffee shops in the vicinity? (Added bonus if they sell the beans as well if they're good!)

Cheers!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Can't think of any that stand out, bit of a good coffee desert. You could try Liar Liar in Oswestry, probably one of the best in the area, but the bar is set pretty low.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Norvin said:


> Can't think of any that stand out, bit of a good coffee desert. You could try Liar Liar in Oswestry, probably one of the best in the area, but the bar is set pretty low.


 Cheers for the suggestion! Looks like I could pop in on the way back to the west mids! Is that neck of the woods really not big on its coffee?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

There are lots of places that do a reasonable coffee but not many that I would go out of my way to visit. There just isn't the culture of 'artisan' coffee in this area.

If you go to Oswestry , there is a monthly artisan food market on the last Friday of the month i.e. today. There is usually a stall on Beatrice st, not far from liar Liar, selling freshly roasted beans.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Norvin said:


> There are lots of places that do a reasonable coffee but not many that I would go out of my way to visit. There just isn't the culture of 'artisan' coffee in this area.
> 
> If you go to Oswestry , there is a monthly artisan food market on the last Friday of the month i.e. today. There is usually a stall on Beatrice st, not far from liar Liar, selling freshly roasted beans.


 Interesting... Unfortunately I'm there on the 12th June so won't be able to catch it! Might be worth it for a day visit though and then do something else. Might just suggest to the mrs that we are there for something completely different haha.


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

If you are up in Wrexham, Bank Street Social (used to be Blank Canvas) and King Street Coffee is where I would head. Both sell Neighbourhood coffee if I remember correctly


----------

